# eye still closed



## adorable (Nov 30, 2011)

I have some 3 week old babies with one eye open and one eyes closed. I took a wet cloth and open the other eye. BUt it has been 2 days now and it still closed. Any suggestions?


----------



## Genipher (Nov 30, 2011)

I have one like that too. I would also like to hear the advice of those in-the-know.


----------



## CCourson05 (Nov 30, 2011)

The best thing to do is wash the eyes (yes do both even though only one seems to be infected) with warm water and a soft wash cloth. gently pry the eye open, some pus may come out if the infection is bad. Wash away any discharge. Then apply some antibiotic ointment (like Neosporin) make sure it is just plain antibiotic ointment not the kind with pain meds in it. Make sure the eye is completely covered with the ointment. Do both so the infection does not pass to the other eye. you will have to do this 2 times a day for a week to clear up the eye completely. 

This is caused by the nesting box not being cleaned by day 9. The dirt and poo infect the eye while the rabbit is beginning to open them.


----------



## adorable (Nov 30, 2011)

This is caused by the nesting box being cleaned by day 9. The dirt and poo infect the eye while the rabbit I beginning to open them.

do u mean not being cleaned by day 9. ?


----------



## CCourson05 (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol. Yeah. Sorry typo.


----------



## adorable (Nov 30, 2011)

.I just had to point that out. What day do u clean yours out? I was thinking day 8


----------



## Genipher (Nov 30, 2011)

Whoops! I waited until day 15!

I'll have to go double-check the kits and see how their eyes are doing today...


----------



## CCourson05 (Nov 30, 2011)

I think most clean at day 7 and again on 12.


----------



## adorable (Nov 30, 2011)

ok,thanks


----------



## brentr (Nov 30, 2011)

There are some who don't clean out the nest box until the kits leave it at 21-24 days.  I have attached nest boxes with lids/roofs, not drop ins.  I use straw for nesting, and each kindle starts with a clean box and pile of fresh straw.  I've had 5 litters over the past 6 months and have yet to have any eye issues with the kits.  Not saying I won't in the future, but my experience to date has been pretty good.


----------



## adorable (Dec 1, 2011)

That was when i was doing the nesting boxes at 21 days. But i guess i have to start doing them before there little eyes open to see if that helps.I dont like to disturb the nest unless i have to. I look in now and then to make sure everything is fine and mommy isnt dirting in the box. So i leave it alone. I am going to start when they are 9 days old. I clean out the box. Which means no more fur will be left in it . Just replacing the straw. ANd see if that improves. If not i will go back the other way.


----------



## CCourson05 (Dec 1, 2011)

adorable said:
			
		

> That was when i was doing the nesting boxes at 21 days. But i guess i have to start doing them before there little eyes open to see if that helps.I dont like to disturb the nest unless i have to. I look in now and then to make sure everything is fine and mommy isnt dirting in the box. So i leave it alone. I am going to start when they are 9 days old. I clean out the box. Which means no more fur will be left in it . Just replacing the straw. ANd see if that improves. If not i will go back the other way.


You could try to get a little fur from the mama if you want.. Just tug at her chest/ shoulder area. If none comes out, they should be fine, because by then they have fur of their own.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Dec 1, 2011)

CCourson05 said:
			
		

> Then apply some antibiotic ointment (like Neosporin) make sure it is just plain antibiotic ointment not the kind with pain meds in it.


Neosporin is NOT made for use in the eye....you should use Terramycin opthalmic ointment....or Veterycin eye gel or wash.


----------



## adorable (Dec 1, 2011)

And where can i fine those?


----------



## CCourson05 (Dec 1, 2011)

More like around the eye. I never put ANYTHING IN my animals' eyes. Just around it.


----------



## nerissad (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello, 

I have 4 kits, and all of their eyes opened. I was checking on them today and one has only one eye open like the OP. I used a wet cloth but that wasn't working well so I switched to a Q-tip it seemed more effective. I didn't have to pry open the eye but it did open after 5min or so of wiping/brushing. I didn't apply ointment, do I need to go back out there and apply this? 

Thanks, 
Nerissa.


----------

